# In weather control news



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...tists-discovered-create-downpours-desert.html



> Have scientists discovered how to create downpours in the desert?
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 10:22 AM on 3rd January 2011
> Comments (134) Add to My Stories
> ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

China has been using this technology for years.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

saw a documentary about weather control on a global scale somewhere. But.....what changes we make in one area* WILL* have an impact in others.


----------

